# heavy shot



## Camden (Dec 13, 2005)

Hello went Jump shhoting the other day for Canada geese, and one of the guys with us had Remington Heavy Shot. He said that it's the best shot he has ever used for geese. I was just wandering if anyone else felt the same way, and if Remington Heavy Shot really mkaes a diferance. I have been using winchester Xpert High velocity Shot size 2. I was thinking about buying some of the heavy shot, but I wanted some other opinions first. Reason be is that a 10 box costs $ 20. 00. Also tell me what size shot you think works best for geese, and what shot size works best for ducks. Thanks one more week of goose hunting in Va.

:beer: :rollin: :drunk: :bartime: :jammin:


----------



## kjdouble (Sep 14, 2005)

I've used hevi-shot now for the last 3 years and will never go back to steel. I found that I'm shooting less shells now that I've switched with no gliders or cripples. My shotshell selection is 2 3/4" with 1 1/4 oz of 4's or 6's for snow and canada geese in North Dakota and here in Maryland. This year in North Dakota for ducks we used 7.5 shot and it crumpled the mallards out to 50 yards. As of Sept 1st, Remington is no longer producing Hevi-shot , the company(Envrometals) that developed hevi-shot has taken over production in their new plant. They also have a product called hevi-steel that is not quite as heavy as hevishot but is produce in a 25 count box and sells somewhere around 18 dollars a box.
We buy our year supply when bass pro has it on sale at their fall festival sale for around 14 dollars a box
Good luck with the final weeks of the season
KJ


----------



## pennsyltucky (Oct 30, 2005)

i use 6's for ducks when i feel like takin the old sxs 12ga. and 4's for geese work great.

try this.... really neat site:

https://www.hevishot.com/home.html


----------



## lmoon (Feb 4, 2006)

The fact that we cannot shoot lead anymore is beyond me but the best alternative I have found is Heavy shot. After outfitting in Mississippi for several years and witnessing hundreds of ducks and geese getting crippled by steel shot, Hevi shot as been a blessing.
As everyone who actual kills waterfowl knows, steel shot is a Joke. It amazes me why people try to save money on shells when they end up year after year chasing cripples. 
The best shell for a goose is a 3 1/2 #6 Turkey load, but since we can't shoot lead anymore the next best thing is a 3 1/2 #6 hevi shot. It is a deadly load!!!
Go get a box and I promise you will not be disapointed.
Good Hunting!!!

Locked Up!!!


----------



## ndwaterfowler (May 22, 2005)

Camden,

My suggestion to you would be to talk to jhegg on this site. He shoots nothing but hevi-shot and puts a good dent in the population every fall....and his call is pretty good too. :wink:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

We use 3inch BB Expert Velcoity Steel 1500 FPS. I have found that it is the best out there compared to some of the crap they make. Also, for ducks we use 2 3/4 when jump shooting them normal like 4 shot.

Hope this helps :beer:


----------



## honkbuster3 (Jan 11, 2006)

Hevi shot is the best shot hat I have ever used. I have knocked down geese at 60 + yards. And stoned them!  s amazing stuff. I swear by it now and dont go into the duck blind with out it. 2's for duck B or BBs for geese


----------



## celebrationmm (Oct 20, 2005)

In my experience, Hevi-shot has much more knock-down power. However, I switch back and forth(because of the $) depending on conditions. If the birds are working really well, I'll shoot steel. If they are working the edges of our spread or flying higher(35+ yards), I'll pull out the Hevi-shot. IMO if it isn't realistic to fill your shell bag with Hevi-shot because of the price, I'd recommend getting what you can afford, and using it when conditions warrant. I also recently learned how different steel loads pattern out of my gun. It can really make a difference to shoot a few different shells and find the one that patterns the best from your gun.


----------



## Greg_4242 (Feb 21, 2005)

So I'm going out to by snow goose shells. Will I be disappointed if I get 3 1/2 #6's in stead of #4's. Will #6's really do the trick and 50 yards?

Whats you expirence?


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I have always shot the win Xpert#3 1/2 BB for geese and had both good and bad times. I recently switched to Kent fasteel and has nothing but dead birds hitting the ground since.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I got some Hevi-shot 3 years ago at Bass pro in 3 inch #2. I have never shot so many birds with so few shots before! I have had kills at 55 and 60 yards on Canada geese and mallards. I know it's expensive, but getting to pick up birds is better than wondering how you missed them, right? I tried the Hevi-Steel in 3 inch #2 on late season pheasants this winter and got good pattern at 45 yards. Good thing we had a dog though! The FPS is different between the two products, but should be manageable? I plan to use some Hevi-Steel to minimize cost this fall because of its performance. Be aware though, it's hard to miss 2-3 times at a group and see $ signs going up in the air. You'll get over it though when you start picking up birds that were not available to you before. If you guys have great spreads, locations, calling, and cover, I doubt that Hevi-Shot would be necessary. I love this product!


----------



## bowhuntr4ever (Oct 12, 2005)

i know that the dead coyote works wonders when i was jump shooting snows last fall, after we could not get very many to decoy


----------



## Vtgunner (Nov 24, 2002)

Alert..........As I understand it, from my source, a sporting goods store owner, Heavy shot as we know it was being produced by Remington under license by another company that owns the rights to Heavy Shot. 3 1/2 " shot is running out quickly and 3" are still somewhat available. Remington is coming out with another type shot this fall, As I know it....its up in the air, who, if anybody will produce it this year. I think I heard April the license agreement runs out, I could be wrong on this date.


----------



## Pato (Oct 7, 2003)

I read in a wing hunting magazine that Remington is dropping Hevi-shot and coming out with something else this winter. What? I don't know, but Environ is producing "Like crazy" they said when I e-mailed them a week or so later. I did have a chance to get a case of Remington though, after reading the article, but before learning that Environ is producing it yet. So, as far as I know, you can all get some for the next season! 
By the way, I saw 5 Canada geese north of the Twin Cities area last evening! It's good to see them return!


----------



## goose_slayer28 (Mar 28, 2005)

The canada geese never left minnesota this year to mild of a winter. :sniper:


----------



## adokken (Jan 28, 2003)

I quit steel several years ago, its a joke aand switched to Bismuth and then heavy Shot. I reload all that stuff so do keep my cost down and I have sat in the blind with steel shooters and know a cripple when I see one, Its no fun chasing geese when you are waiting for more, No I do not have a dog.


----------

